# X-Post: Deals on Bike Parts in the EU



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Posted here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=340170

If you have any tips on how to get the best prices, I'd love to hear about it.


----------

